# ماده toluen



## محمدجاسم العامري (12 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
أعضاء المنتدى المحترمين حياكم الله جميعا وهلا فيكم
أقدم لكم هذا الموضوع المتواضع عن مركب هام يسمى التولوين.
التولوين هو احد الهيدروكربونات العطرية التي تستخدم علي نطاق واسع كمذيب للعديد من الدهانات والمطاط والمستحضرات الصيدلانية ، كما يوجد في الجازولين والكيروسين والبرنيق ( الورنيش ) ومواد اللصق. ويتطاير التولوين من هذه المواد ويصبح جزءا منهواء المنزل.
تاريخه :
لقد كان التولوين مطلوباً خلال الحرب العالمية الأولى لتحضير المادة المفرقعة ثلاثي نيترو تولوين (TNT) وكان إنتاج التولوين من قطران الفحم غير كاف لتغطية متطلبات صناعة المفرقعات وفي الوقت الحالي أصبح 70% من إنتاج التولوين مصدره النفط على الرغم من أن الكميات المنتجة من قطران الفحم قد زادت.
أسماء أخرى له :
فينيل ميثان , ميثيل بنزين
الصيغة الجزيئية : C7H8 أو C6H5CH3
الصيغة البنائية :






الكتلة الجزيئية : 92.14 جم/مول
الكثافة : 0.8669 جم/مل
درجة الغليان : 110.6مْ
درجة الإنصهار: −93مْ
تحضيره :










تفاعلاته :










الشكل التالي يوضح مخطط لأبرز تفاعلات التولوين





مصادره في المنزل:
يمكن اجمال المصادر التي ينبعث منها التولوين داخل المنازل في :
• جميع المواد التي تدخل في تصنيعها الاوراق.




انقر على هذا الشريط لمشاهدة الصوره بحجمها الطبيعي.




• معظم المنتجات الخشبية.





• ادوات النجارة .





• الدهانات .





• محاليل التخفيف .





• مزيلات طلاء الاظافر.





• مواد التجميل .





• مواد اللصق .





• مزيلات الاصباغ .





• حبر الطباعة .





• التدخين .





• حاويات البولستيرين .





مخاطره في المنزل:
يؤثرالتولوين علي عمل كل من:
• الدماغ والقلب .
• وعلي مدي بعيد فإن تأثيراته المزمنة تطال:
1ــ السمع.
2ــ البصر.
3ــ القدرة علي الكلام .
4ــ المقدرة العقلية.
5ــ الصداع.
6ــ الاعياء.
7ــ تحرش الجلد.
8ــ تحرش العيون .
9ــ متاعب بالجيوب الانفية.
10ــ دوخة.
11ــ ضعف الذاكرة بسبب تأثيره علي عمل الدماغ .





لا تنسو الدعاء والتقييم


----------



## احمد نجيب الحديثي (13 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة جدا . 

م. احمد نجيب الحديثي


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (14 أغسطس 2009)

احمد نجيب الحديثي قال:


> شكرا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة جدا .
> 
> م. احمد نجيب الحديثي


_السلام عليكم _
_شكرا"على زيارتكم الموضوع واتمنى ان يكون عند حسن ظنكم_


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على مواضيعك الجديدة والمميزة في مضمونها العلمي والأكاديمي وننتظر المزيد من أبداعاتك .........


----------



## أحمد رءوف (16 أغسطس 2009)

من معلوماتى ايضا ان التولوين سريع الاشتعال ومعظم دول اوروبا الان تحاول الاستغناء عنه فى انتاجها بسبب مخاطره الشديدة 
والله اعلم


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (16 أغسطس 2009)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> شكرا على مواضيعك الجديدة والمميزة في مضمونها العلمي والأكاديمي وننتظر المزيد من أبداعاتك .........


 _السلام عليكم 
شكرا"على زيارتكم الموضوع واتمنى ان يكون عند حسن ظنكم_


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (16 أغسطس 2009)

أحمد رءوف قال:


> من معلوماتى ايضا ان التولوين سريع الاشتعال ومعظم دول اوروبا الان تحاول الاستغناء عنه فى انتاجها بسبب مخاطره الشديدة
> والله اعلم


_السلام عليكم 
شكرا"على زيارتكم الموضوع واتمنى ان يكون عند حسن ظنكم_
_صحيح ان مادة التلوين ماده سريعه الاشتعال لكن كل دول العالم لاتستطيع الاستغناء عن التلوين لكون السميه القليله والسعر الزهيد مقابل باقي المذيبات ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام_​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (16 أغسطس 2009)

أحمد رءوف قال:


> من معلوماتى ايضا ان التولوين سريع الاشتعال ومعظم دول اوروبا الان تحاول الاستغناء عنه فى انتاجها بسبب مخاطره الشديدة
> والله اعلم


_السلام عليكم 
شكرا"على زيارتكم الموضوع واتمنى ان يكون عند حسن ظنكم_
_اخي اعزيز ان العالم لا يمكنه الاستغناء عن التلوين لكون تاثيره على البيئه قلييل والسميه قليله نسبه الى باقي المذيباتوكون السعر الزهيد يمنحه جدوى اقتصاديه في الانتاج . _


----------



## الكترون حر (15 مايو 2011)

*صناعة التولوين*

ارجو من المهندسين ومن عنده معلومة ان يفيدني
في كيفية انتاج التولوين من البنزين 
وارجو ان تكون بالتفاصيل والمقادير وظروف كل عملية
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (16 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (26 أبريل 2012)

بلاد العرب اوطاني قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



_*مشكور جدا"على المرور 
*_


----------



## osama bin belal (1 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم و حياكم الله


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (2 مايو 2012)

osama bin belal قال:


> بارك الله فيكم و حياكم الله



مشكور جدا"على المرور


----------



## wks316 (19 أغسطس 2012)

بروكت وجزيت خيرا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (23 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (7 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور جدا" على الرد الطيب


----------

